

secgeeks.com needed co-founder - secgeek


======
secgeek
its a security portal like security focus etc.i planned to add various
sections to this site.i am also having other sites like newskicks.com and
tubeley.com all are powered using open source software.if you think this ideas
interest you please contact me at:secgeek@secgeeks.com i thanks for your time
and looking forward to hearing from you soon.

